# Pictures of my Show Bettas!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is just a picture thread to show off some of the Bettas I have bred and owned/shown over the years. Pictures are not taken by me, but were given to me by the Thai breeders. When you buy that particular Betta you can ask to own the picture too, as there will never be another the same!

These are truly GREAT Bettas. This is the quality of what you *need *if you are to be successful in breeding them.

Keep in mind most Bettas that arrive at LFS stores are usually culls and not in great shape/health and usually over 1 year of age. Bettas usually breed between 3 - 9 months and many over 1 year will never breed! Their lifespans are only about 2 years, with some individuals living well into 5 years, but this is with extreme daily care and even then you're living with them on borrowed time!

Take a look at my website http://BETTAFORU.yolasite.com those were some of the Bettas I used in my very successful breeding program. 5 successful spawns of over 50+ babies all raised to maturity and sold to other hobbyists.

Here are some more of my Beauties...loved and now gone!





























































So I think this will dispell the story that I *DON"T know *what I am talking about when it comes to BETTAS. I have owned over 180 at one time, that constituted 100 babies from birth to 3 months old, plus many breeding adults!

I brought every one of them in *direct *from Thailand from the Worlds best breeders there. I am today still friends with many of them.

Some of these were shown and I have awards for them here at home!

Others were resold to other breeders as far away as BC and Nova Scotia.

IF you are interested in TOP quality breeding stock, then shoot me a pm.
I can get you what you want, but the price will not be what you pay at any LFS or from someone who doesn't know what they are looking at when it comes to show/breeding quality Bettas! 
thanks for looking.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

wrong section


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OOPs I meant to put it in the Invertebrate section! Moderator can you please move it over....didn't have my reading glasses on this am!


----------



## carbonlist (Nov 8, 2009)

bettaforu said:


> OOPs I meant to put it in the Invertebrate section! Moderator can you please move it over....didn't have my reading glasses on this am!


fish are vertebrates.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

He's selling bettas....so right section.


***edit...
I didn't realize there was a difference and this should be in General Marketplace Discussion....and he's a she.  oops


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Not to contradict anyone, but lets put things where they belong...

It's a picture thread...as stated by the op, not a for sale thread. None of the bettas shown are being sold, so wrong section. Even the op has stated it was posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Pics don't work. I can't see them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Was originally in inverts section. (Things with no spines lol) I moved it to the sales section because of this.



> IF you are interested in TOP quality breeding stock, then shoot me a pm.
> I can get you what you want, but the price will not be what you pay at any LFS or from someone who doesn't know what they are looking at when it comes to show/breeding quality Bettas!
> thanks for looking.


So I wasn't too sure.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you Moderator...your right I can bring in these type Bettas if anyone is looking for them, so sales section is the right place for it to be!

The pictures are of former beauties that I owned/showed. Now all are long gone, sold, retired, died. However their beauty is everlasting and I just wanted people to see what a top quality Thai bred Betta really looks like, so that they can compare what is being sold in LFS stores and other places, and decide what it is they truly want in a Betta.

IF something like these is what you want, I can and will get them for you. It may take a few weeks, but I can find any color, type regular or dragon, and get you a price on it. 

Once I have the actual Betta found I will purchase it and have the breeder hold it till I get enough others to have them shipped in one shipment to save on costs. Then once arrived here I will let people know when they can expect a delivery.

True show quality Bettas are a dream to behold! NOTHING compares to them.
You could keep one of them in a Nano tank and have it centrepiece in you house where all can drool over it. That's what I did with my lovely Black and Yellow boy "Tigger" He lived to be 4 years old, and sired many babies.
Enjoy!


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Cid,

Then if it's in the Sales section, shouldn't the OP list a price/ prices? Or *are we all now allowed to list things for sale without specifying prices*? I had previously thought that we *need* to list a price on items you post for sale. Clarification on rules of listing on the buy/ sell area is needed. Thanks.



Ciddian said:


> Was originally in inverts section. (Things with no spines lol) I moved it to the sales section because of this.
> 
> So I wasn't too sure.


Also, to quote you:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4658

"Information we need in your ad

Area (closest intersection works, or town) Please include this in your thread title to make browsing easier!
Price"

Or has this changed?

Also, this person is bringing in fish on a large scale, similar to a store would, thus shouldn't this be in the GENERAL MARKET place area instead if at all? This is no longer an individual selling excess live stock. *The op is a person (like Jiang and mr_bako) who is generating a small business importing and reselling livestock.* So as I understand the rules of this forum, this thread, if intended to advertise/ sell, should be in the GENERAL MARKET PLACE forum.

Or are the rules different depending on the individual involved? I certainly hope not.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Pics don't work. I can't see them.


+1 don't work for me too.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved to General Marketplace Discussion.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Prices were stated before on another sales section.
$45-50 each for Halfmoon males,
$35 for females

I would meet up at either downtown around Menagerie area, or Shell Station on Kennedy Rd in Markham when they were ready to be delivered, or anyone could come out and pick them up in Burlington.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris S said:


> Moved to General Marketplace Discussion.


Thanks Chris, just needed some consistency and fairplay.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

There is NO fairplay on this board....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

There are lots of people I actually don't hassle about posting prices from people who use the board a lot to people who rarely do. I guess I should be a dick from now on and not bother trying to listen to everyone's side of things.

I am not perfect guys. Holy crow. I am in *no way* favoring some people over the others. The other mods can probably chime in that I usually always whine for fairness and equality on this board.

I have a life just like the rest of you and I don't net stalk people so I might not know the whole story right off the bat when stuff goes sour on here.

I apologize for being a bit gruff these past few days but I am really getting irritated with how people are treating this board and each other.

I am sorry the derail OP. Bettas from now on.


----------

